# Help in finding a job in events!



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

Hi, I am currently living in the UK, my partner has recently moved to Dubai to take up a job with Emirates. I would like to join him as soon as possible!

I am interested in events, is there a huge market for this in UAE?

How can I get into this industry without having a degree?

Are there specialist agencies specifically for events?

Any help would be much appreciated 

Thank you

Manj


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

manjeet79 said:


> Hi, I am currently living in the UK, my partner has recently moved to Dubai to take up a job with Emirates. I would like to join him as soon as possible!
> 
> I am interested in events, is there a huge market for this in UAE?
> 
> ...


"Events" is a pretty wide-ranging term, can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

Events as in organising fundays, charity events, corporate events, exhibitions..


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hi! I may be a bit off topic. I was just wondering - how did your partner get a job in Emirates. I've been applying non-stop for the past 8 months and haven't gotten any calls. I know i'm qualified enough. I have a great deal of experience. If you want you can send me a personal message. Thanks. 





manjeet79 said:


> Hi, I am currently living in the UK, my partner has recently moved to Dubai to take up a job with Emirates. I would like to join him as soon as possible!
> 
> I am interested in events, is there a huge market for this in UAE?
> 
> ...


----------



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

How do you send a personal message?

Thanks

Manj


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Click on my name and there will be an option or you can email me on 
. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You have to have posted at least four posts, and then when you click on the name, a 'new' option will appear that will allow to to send a message to the person. 

They put a requirement of a min posts so that new people can not just start messaging and spamming members.


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Saima, Emirates is hiring big time... I know this for sure because some of my friends have joined emirates recently. I am also about to join them from next week.
Which department are you trying to get a job in?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

manjeet79 said:


> Events as in organising fundays, charity events, corporate events, exhibitions..


There are a number of companies that organise events, the biggest of which is probably IIR. I suggest you track down the various companies (google will be your friend) and apply directly.
-


----------



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are a number of companies that organise events, the biggest of which is probably IIR. I suggest you track down the various companies (google will be your friend) and apply directly.
> -


Thank you for your response - I will definately try that


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

manjeet79 said:


> Thank you for your response - I will definately try that


If you have any luck and get into events then give me a shout if you need a sound engineer. I'm moving over in August to teach, but have worked 10yrs as a professional musician.

Dan


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

manjeet79 said:


> Hi, I am currently living in the UK, my partner has recently moved to Dubai to take up a job with Emirates. I would like to join him as soon as possible!
> 
> I am interested in events, is there a huge market for this in UAE?
> 
> ...


Hi Manj
if you have experience in the field then i suggest you get in touch with ESP International.They are the sole HR recruitment company for the Events field in Dubai.
There are a number of openings at the moment in several of the big evetns companies but many do not bother to post or publicise it anywhere as it is mostly word of mouth. 
What exactly are you looking into doing?
I also suggest bayt.com as there were a few positions in the last few weeks for events. Ultimately though it would help if you were out here as they will prefer to recruit people they know who are already here and settled. 

I also suggest you look at the companies which have HQ in the UK and get in touch with HQ for positions out here. 

A good place to start to see all the companies involved is this website
www sourcemiddleeast com

Good luck!! It is just a matter of getting your foot in the door in this industry out here. Once you do that and you build the contacts it is all plain sailing.


----------

